# k3b/growisofs: unable to unmount (Solved).

## qwert380

Hello all.

Yet another problem with k3b/growisofs. I was looking into that for quite some time now without any progress. Searching didn't reveal useful results, so that leeds me to the feeling that I made a mistake during installation. 

This is my new PC and fresh Gentoo install ( x86 ). The problem is that k3b fails with error when used with RW media:unable to unmount. No complains when burning on blank media ( I suppose when no mounting is involved ).

```

growisofs

-----------------------

WARNING: /dev/sr0 already carries isofs!

About to execute 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'

umount: /media/sr0 is not in the fstab (and you are not root) :-( /dev/sr0: unable to proceed with recording: unable to unmount

```

It burns OK if run with root priveleges. As a workaround I am using cdrecord ( which is working fine). 

Aditional info:

-  app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools: 7.0

-  sys-fs/udev: 103

-  2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86

-  I am the member of the cdrom, cdrw and plugdev group but not the group floppy.

-  fstab:/dev/sr0  /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user     0 0

-  hotplug:installed but not started,

-  coldplug:not installed

-  IDE port is handled by ICH7+ata_piix

Any help is appreciated

qwert380Last edited by qwert380 on Tue Dec 19, 2006 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shazam75

are u in the cd group?   I think I can only burn as root as well and hence unmount.

----------

## qwert380

There is no "cd" group in my system.

When I try to execute umount as user I get the following:

```

user@gentoo ~ $ umount /mnt/cdrom/

umount: only ivman can unmount /dev/sr0 from /mnt/cdrom

```

How to make it available for user?

----------

## shazam75

I think the problem is that for RW disks, you must have the dvd (or cd) drive in the unmounted state - so as root, do the following

```
umount /mnt/cdrom
```

Then execute k3b with a RW CD in the drive (do not mount the drive)

Regards

Shelton.

----------

## qwert380

It works this way. Thanks goes to Australia.

However I see it as a workaround. It must be a way to make it more gracefully.

qwert.

----------

## shazam75

Im glad it works for you - please post resolved on top of subject.

thanks

shelton.

----------

